# What happens if Native Instruments goes belly up?



## nolotrippen (Feb 24, 2020)

What happens if Native Instruments goes belly up?


----------



## KallumS (Feb 24, 2020)

I imagine they'd get brought out, maybe by UVI or someone like that. If not I can see a great scramble for the next industry standard sampler like happened with Gigastudio.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 24, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> What happens if Native Instruments goes belly up?



  Hopefully not, but I’m sure someone would step in and purchase them.


----------



## lumcas (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 24, 2020)

KallumS said:


> I imagine they'd get brought out, maybe by UVI or someone like that.



UVI doesn't have that kind of money


----------



## KallumS (Feb 24, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> UVI doesn't have that kind of money



Not right now, but the value of NI might drop drastically towards the final days of the company. Who knows, maybe people will flock to UVI Workstation or Halion.


----------



## VinRice (Feb 24, 2020)

Float Kontakt off as a separate business. It's clearly viable if confidence in it's maintenance is preserved.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 24, 2020)

i feel this this might as well be in off topic. 

what if the sky was green? No reason to believe this would happen, and wild speculation about a company still doesn't really have anything to do with samples. Any doomsday prepper forecast of what would happen isn't about samples either. 

(my money would be a company like roland buying them out)


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 24, 2020)

Is this coming from somewhere? If so attach a link with the info/article.

Otherwise it’s random speculation, and as all adults know, no one knows what will happen next week much less months or years down the line.

Either (1) someone will replace them, (2) someone will buy them and screw it up (see Avid with Digidesign or Apple with Alchemy) then accomplish #1, or (3) Jesus returns and this world will end. At least my software won’t have to be contantly updated- I’m sure He’ll run a superior DAW and sampler on a heavenly cloud based system.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 24, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> i feel this this might as well be in off topic.
> 
> what if the sky was green? No reason to believe this would happen, and wild speculation about a company still doesn't really have anything to do with samples. Any doomsday prepper forecast of what would happen isn't about samples either.
> 
> (my money would be a company like roland buying them out)


Yes, it made me wonder what prompted OP to raise the issue. (My money would be on them selling the business, or pieces of the business, long before it went belly up.)


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 24, 2020)

In my list of things to worry about, Gibson buying NI is a far bigger worry than NI going belly up.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 24, 2020)

And yeah, this goes to Off Topics.


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 24, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Is this coming from somewhere? If so attach a link with the info/article.
> 
> Otherwise it’s random speculation, and as all adults know, no one knows what will happen next week much less months or years down the line.
> 
> Either (1) someone will replace them, (2) someone will buy them and screw it up (see Avid with Digidesign or Apple with Alchemy) then accomplish #1, or (3) Jesus returns and this world will end. At least my software won’t have to be contantly updated- I’m sure He’ll run a superior DAW and sampler on a heavenly cloud based system.





Mike Greene said:


> In my list of things to worry about, Gibson buying NI is a far bigger worry than NI going belly up.


Gibson, where good companies and products go to die.


----------



## KallumS (Feb 24, 2020)

Steinberg (Yamaha) should buy Gibson


----------



## ptram (Feb 24, 2020)

Apple will buy them, and make Kontakt Logic-only. In a couple years, it will only work on iPads.

Paolo


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 24, 2020)

Everything in Native Access may no longer work...ie Kontakt Player products


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 24, 2020)

Local unemployment stats will rise .....


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 24, 2020)

We will all die!


----------



## chillbot (Feb 24, 2020)

Maybe bandlab will buy NI and make everything free.


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 24, 2020)

What happens when one kind of corn is planted and then the super one-kind-of-corn pest is introduced? Famine.

I have 90% Kontakt, 10% Giga. The advanced functionality of Kontakt scripting and content encryption makes most of what I have totally dependent on the lights remaining on. 

I would hope the keys would be passed along responsibly, but history shows that didn't happen before. 

Speculation, for sure. But watch the reeds swaying in the breeze. Companies have been developing their own players for their own products for a while. No other sampler really can stand up to broad implementation by developers, am I right? I don't know everything, or even anything. Muted alarms have been heard from inside the NI compound. None of this means anything. 

This is a horryfying post. The popcorn is popping. I'll be back in a second. I know where the pitchfork is, but I may have to go out for a torch.

Greg


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll dig out my cassette 4-track


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 24, 2020)

givemenoughrope said:


> I'll dig out my cassette 4-track



Wow !! .... and I was almost ready to eBay my trusty Nakamichi 660ZX ! 
I knew it would shine again


----------



## d.healey (Feb 24, 2020)

Apple will buy them, repackage the good bits, and put the rest in the bin alongside Redmatica.


----------



## keyop (Apr 14, 2020)

There is absolutely NO-WAY NI are going under or being bought out (at the current time). Yes, they had to lay some people off, but all companies do that. NI's profits (according to NI) run into the tens of millions. I hope they continue and survive as I really like NI and think they make damn fine products. I wonder if piracy is really hurting their bottom line? Pirates Grrrr, I despise thieves!!! NI always seem to make out that piracy is not an issue for them and any stress about piracy is misplaced, hmmm, I'm not sure I agree with them on that. I think anything that can deter the rodents is a good thing. Bottom line is I think a company would need a vast amount of cash to buy NI out and I can't see it happening.


----------



## rudi (Apr 14, 2020)

I am starting to stock up on kazoos and a cassette recorder in case that happens!


----------



## SirkusPi (Apr 14, 2020)

rudi said:


> I am starting to stock up on kazoos and a cassette recorder in case that happens!



Sadly, the only kazoos I can make sound good are Soundiron's excellent kazoo samples for Kontakt, so I'd be out of luck there too.


----------

